# Murray F1 Eliminator



## Hammer (Jul 8, 2018)

I picked this up today from the original owner it literally hasn't been in my possession an hour yet, but I would like to have the experts have a look and see what's original and what's not and give me a year on it, I have the serial number posted below, I know it's not a stick shift bike or really rare but I like it and I got a great price so, I'd appreciate any info!

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2018)

I believe that serial indicates 1967. I'm no expert but the bikes looks 100% to me. Nice, clean bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Hammer (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you Shawn,  I do not have any literature on these bikes YET, and I couldn't find much on a Google search and didnt know where to start to look for the date at all, where did you find the serial number reference if I can ask?

Aaron


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2018)

There are a few posts here on the CABE or Murray serial numbers--some good, some not so good but the later ones like this are pretty straightforward e.g. MO7 = 1967, MO8 = 1968. At least that is what I understand. The best places I've found or info on these later bikes is period catalog ads. There was a member azhearseguy who specialized in these but he hasn't been on here in a couple of years. Do a forum search for "Eliminator" and see what you get. V/r Shawn


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice acquisition! That is a 1967, Freqman is correct. That thing is CLEAN, it looks great!


----------



## Hammer (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you guys for the info and the kind words, once I get it out of my Tahoe and in the house so the old lady doesn't see it, I'll get some before and after pics of it when I detail it, it has very minimal surface rust behind the guard and around the spoke nipples and the forks, but I am in love with the little bike and I'm tickled to have it!

Aaron


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 16, 2018)

Yes this is a 67, I got one that year as my first bike.  I found this photo trying to find an example of the color.  I'm thinking of building a custom bike and want it painted this color, just like my first bike.  Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## 30thtbird (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks 100% original to me. Definitely a 1967. In excellent condition.  The tires are probably date coded as well.


----------

